# Rob P's Thread



## Matt B.

Hey there,

I am surprised that the whole thread (wife with double standard going out with a group of friends to bars, groping games....telling the H what to eat, etc) was deleted and wanted to ask what has happened? 
Was it a troll? DedicatedDad had there some feeling...

Would be great to know, because I was really thinking about the whole situation a lot and was waiting for any progress...

thx


----------



## 827Aug

The note says that Rob P deleted the thread. Other than that, I'm not sure what was going on.


----------



## Matt B.

Alright..
Thank you for the information...


----------

